# My Uber receipt drop off location is different than actual



## Alan Dale Baughman (Jul 16, 2018)

Took an uber from my house to a party at 7pm . Uber receipt was correct. 26 miles / 32 minutes Price $36

On the way home, same locations in reverse Party to my house. Pick up location was correct, Drop off location was 20 miles different, duration of the trip was minutes longer, and the Price was $22 more than the price quoted on the app and the earlier ride to the party. 

#1 how does this happen?
#2 can get any communication from Uber

What can I do to resolve this?


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Can u post a photo with identifying info crossed out?


----------



## Alan Dale Baughman (Jul 16, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Can u post a photo with identifying info crossed out?


not sure what you mean?

correct route earlier in the day










Incorrect route Later in the night


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

A photo with the receipt and trip details/breakdown. Was there a surge price?

Go to the ride history in the app and request help with an issue relating to that ride. Explain that you were incorrectly charged....and hope you get a rep that speaks sufficient English.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

Obviously on the the return trip he took you to your destination however, he didn't end the trip, he drove back to your pick up location, driving the same roads, and obviously, he ended the trip before your pick up location by some miles


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

the Driver May have been trying to scam you by taking a longer route. Or he/she got lost.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Mido toyota said:


> Obviously on the the return trip he took you to your destination however, he didn't end the trip, he drove back to your pick up location, driving the same roads, and obviously, he ended the trip before your pick up location by some miles


Oh....I didn't even notice that at first glance! Definitely something funny going on with the Driver. You deserve to be refunded.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

RynoHawk said:


> The set drop off location on the map looks like it is much closer to where you took the ride to than where you ordered the original ride earlier. However, it looks like the driver took you where you came from.


It was a fake round trip using the same roads so the double lines doesn't show up


----------



## Alan Dale Baughman (Jul 16, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> Oh....I didn't even notice that at first glance! Definitely something funny going on with the Driver. You deserve to be refunded.


how does that happen? Ive been trying to get Uber to correct this all day !!!!!!!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

RoWode12 said:


> Oh....I didn't even notice that at first glance! Definitely something funny going on with the Driver. You deserve to be refunded.


Assuming he was the only passenger, unless someone was going home with them, changed there mind and wanted to go back home which was near the start of the ride. Driver didn't have rider change destination or do it him/herself. Not saying that's what happened. Just contemplating the "what ifs".

If driver did try to scam, then they're not very bright.



Mido toyota said:


> It was a fake round trip using the same roads so the double lines doesn't show up


Yeah I saw that after I posted my original comment and since deleted it.


----------



## Alan Dale Baughman (Jul 16, 2018)

Pick up was in Canton, Oh, destination was 27 miles away in Wadsworth, Oh. Driver dropped us off and drove back to Canton without stopping the trip.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Alan Dale Baughman said:


> how does that happen? Ive been trying to get Uber to correct this all day !!!!!!!


It's just as frustrating on our end too. Eventually they'll get around to it. Sorry that happened though.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You don't really "communicate" with Uber. You select the trip, submit a problem report, saying that the driver took a bad route or didn't end the trip at the right location, whatever the best option is. _Make sure to tell them the pickup address and the correct drop-off address. _ They will correct the fare.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I would do everything in my power to get the driver deactivated.

This is just flat out fraud.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alan Dale Baughman said:


> how does that happen? Ive been trying to get Uber to correct this all day !!!!!!!


The most obvious possibility is that the driver is trying to rip you off. But it's also possible that the driver simply forgot to end the ride at your house and didn't realize it until later -- trust me, most of us have done it!

Either way, YOU should not pay extra -- so do as Coachman suggested and contact Uber through the app.

Open you rider app
tap the three menu bars in the upper left
tap "Your Trips" and your most recent trips will appear
tap the appropriate trip
scroll down and tap "Review my fare or fees"
send Uber support a message explaining what happened. Should be an easy fix.
If you get a canned response denying your claim, keep after them
If it gets ridiculous, contact your credit card company and dispute the charge -- the WHOLE thing.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Alan Dale Baughman said:


> how does that happen? Ive been trying to get Uber to correct this all day !!!!!!!


Tell them to escalate to someone in the states. When you get that person, have them track both your phone and the driver's phone for the trip. They'll see when you separated, and refund the difference.


----------



## Alan Dale Baughman (Jul 16, 2018)

after 13 emails back and forth, Uber finally adjusted my rate 

Thank you all for your feedback


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alan Dale Baughman said:


> after 13 emails back and forth, Uber finally adjusted my rate
> 
> Thank you all for your feedback


Glad you got it resolved, but it shouldn't have been that hard. Sorry.

Drivers have to put up with this crap all the time, but I would hope customers would not in such a simple situation. As SuzeCB said, it is a very simple matter for Uber to determine where you and the driver parted ways. It really shouldn't have been a BFD.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Alan Dale Baughman said:


> after 13 emails back and forth, Uber finally adjusted my rate


..........and how many of the replies were totally off-topic non-responses? This is that with which we drivers must deal every day.



JimKE said:


> Glad you got it resolved, but it shouldn't have been that hard.
> 
> Drivers have to put up with this crap all the time,


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Glad you got it resolved, but it shouldn't have been that hard. Sorry.
> 
> Drivers have to put up with this crap all the time, but I would hope customers would not in such a simple situation. As SuzeCB said, it is a very simple matter for Uber to determine where you and the driver parted ways. It really shouldn't have been a BFD.


Because like drivers, he probably had to get through so many canned responses sent by CSRs who barely read his complaint (or by a computer that read it) and sent a form letter before it was finally escalated to a real live person who actually read the complaint.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> Because like drivers, he probably had to get through so many canned responses sent by CSRs who barely read his complaint (or by a computer that read it) and sent a form letter before it was finally escalated to a real live person who actually read the complaint.


OP has a lot more patience than I do. After about the third no, I would have disputed the credit card charge.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

JimKE said:


> The most obvious possibility is that the driver is trying to rip you off. But it's also possible that the driver simply forgot to end the ride at your house and didn't realize it until later -- trust me, most of us have done it!
> 
> Either way, YOU should not pay extra -- so do as Coachman suggested and contact Uber through the app.
> 
> ...


I would agree that we all have forgotten to end rides at the destination but this was clearly the driver trying to extend the ride. The driver to the exact reverse route to not make it look suspicious. The drivers could have fixed the problem himself by reporting it to Uber as well which he obviously didn't do.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Ghost ride the UBER!!!

Usually upfront gouges so much the price difference isn't noticeable. LMAO.

Pro TIP you won't see in the app: 

Ask you pax how much they paid. 
If upfront gouged them, ie $70 on 20 mile ride No surge.
....Ghost ride some of it...
Profit.
Real pros ghost ride it back to either the start or exactly to where the trip ended.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Just curious Alan Dale Baughman - Did you as the rider tip the driver in cash?


----------

